# Windows Machines cannot see Mac Machine & Vice Versa



## Japultra (May 28, 2008)

I just bought a Macbook and I am trying to access shared folders on my Vista box. Both computers are connected to the same network via wireless. The vista machine can see the other windows machine, but cannot see the Mac. The Mac cannot see any of the other computers. I'm not sure what the problem is. This is my first Mac.


----------



## DarkPirata (May 6, 2008)

Hey,
yeah i'm having a similar problem, my macbook and my pc(vista x64) don't see each other even though they are in the same network and workgroup. However i can see my other computer(vista x32) from both computers.


----------



## Japultra (May 28, 2008)

It turns out it was the router. Try restarting the router or try a different router altogether (if you can).


----------

